
You've been scraped - maximilianroos
https://blog.hackenproof.com/industry-news/new-report-unknown-data-scraper-breach/
======
digitalengineer
[edit]If this indeed is LinkedIn they are _not_ forced by lay (GDPR) to come
clean. The data was not stolen but scraped.

